

Lenovo.com defaced - reiko
http://lenovo.com/

======
mathetic
This is vigilante justice. No authority held Lenovo accountable for their
blatant and repulsive disrespect for their customers privacy, so someone else
did.

Vigilante justice is bad, but lack of accountability for corporations when
they pull off stunts like this is far far worse.

------
ryanlol
Gotta love the tags <meta name="description" content="The new and improved
rebranded Lenovo website featuring Ryan King and Rory Andrew Godfrey">

------
socksy
It's [http://paste2.org/_M631b9cy](http://paste2.org/_M631b9cy) for the
archive.

------
superobserver
Pasting such links is a bad idea. Flagged.

ESET Alert: Threat: HTML/Iframe.B.Gen virus

Edit: never mind, false positive.

~~~
ryanlol
Read the source. HTML/Iframe.B.Gen is a generic false positive.

~~~
superobserver
Just did. Edited post. Thanks.

------
drannex
I am laughing extremely hard. Why is this so god damn idiotic?

------
dangowango
WHy does this work on my PC, but not on my iPhone?

~~~
ryanlol
DNS caching most likely, your iPhone is using a DNS server that has the old
lenovo.com records in it's cache.

~~~
dangowango
Thanks!

